# IUI with one tube



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Dear Nurses,

I am on my 4th round of clomid and I am only allowed to have 6 cycles. I mentioned IUI to the registrar and she said they wouldnt want me to do it cos i only have one tube?
The tube is patent (had HSG last year) and as far as they know not scarred. But she said the success rate is much less? other girls with one tube seem to go for it?

Why have they said this to me?  
I dont wanna go down the IVF route, I can't afford too.
Thanks.  Jo x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I can't see why they can't do IUI if the growing follicle is on the correct side!!! That will give you the same chances of success as someone with both tubes but it is understanding that if follicle on wrong side they won't go ahead. May be worth asking them this, it may be a financial restriction as not enough facilities to scan you every cycle in the hope it is on right side.

Ruth


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Ruth for replying.

I am seeing the fert spec in June so think I will ask him about it too. Even though they say having one tube doesnt affect your chances, it seems it does a bit, cos even though the opposite side can pick up the egg, its still unlikely it will evey time  

Jo x


----------

